
Apple cutting prices on USB-C, Thunderbolt 3 accessories until end of the year - cstuder
http://www.imore.com/apple-usb-c-thunderbolt-3-price-cut
======
fnordsensei
So Apple has set aside #courage and #magic for a moment to consider
connectivity and compatibility?

Well, it's something, though it could certainly have happened a bit earlier in
the design process.

